# 15 inch wheels and tires



## 1320 GTO (Feb 5, 2012)

does anyone out there run 15 inch wheels for drag racing? im intrested for cost and availibility reasons. if so, what size, offset, and backspace. also will they clear my disc brakes on my 06 GTO? i like the big and little look for the track too. thanks in advance.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I use 15 inch 95 S-10 Blazer rims. with 26X8 inch goodyear slicks. Do the research I think the offset is 6.50. But understand that our bolt circle is 5x120 (BMW) size. 5X4.75 (120.7) is the norm for GM cars. Some say the difference is enough to cause the tire to come flying off. I dont know if .7 of a millimeter divided by 5 lugs is enough to cause any problems---danfigg


----------



## 1320 GTO (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks for the info. it is greatly appreciated. what kind of wheels do you use, and do you have any problems with rubbing?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I ran those same rims although I think mine came from an S15-Jimmy with Hoosier 18115 slicks which are also 26 X 8. No rub. We did some measurements and, as I recall, though it's been over 2 years, that combination is pretty close in height and width to the stock 245/45-17 combo.


----------



## 1320 GTO (Feb 5, 2012)

great info guys! thanks alot! i'll let you know how it works out. it will def save some money.


----------

